# Epic Vizsla downhill



## tech_dog

I stumbled across a video of someone mountainbike riding with their Vizsla, and it has me even more excited about the puppy we expect this summer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm5B_pyPd20

Mountainbiking is one of the reasons I chose a Vizsla, and I can't wait until mine is old enough to run like this. I keep watching this video over and over and am amazed by the way they move. I can't wait! 



I hope this isn't a repost. I did search first.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Hi td,

Seen this vid in previous post's, awesome footage 

I know what you mean about watching it over and over, very addictive......

Just like owning a V, once you've tried it you never want anything else..... 

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010

td,

My favourite when I was looking into getting a V was this one.

If you haven't seen this before, please enjoy 


http://youtu.be/ZSm5-e7uga4

Hobbsy

PS.
Great sound track, turn it up w.hen u watch it....


----------



## Darcy1311

I saw that video a few months ago and it is just ace, and the look on her face at the end is PURE Vizsla..so good I am away to watch it again...... ;D


----------



## Darcy1311

hobbsy1010 said:


> td,
> 
> My favourite when I was looking into getting a V was this one.
> 
> If you haven't seen this before, please enjoy
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/ZSm5-e7uga4
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbsy
> 
> PS.
> Great sound track, turn it up w.hen u watch it....
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> Love the video Hobbsy find it quite sad at the end going through the years and seeing the greying face of the sweet Vizsla with her friends..


----------



## hobbsy1010

Darcy,

It comes to us all some day, grey hair and a few extra wrinkles !!! :-\

These dogs can help you feel a bit younger though, they get you up and out for exercise and helps keep the 'old ticker' pumping for a bit longer!!! :

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311

Tell me about it Hobbsy, I went grey years ago,then I receded, now I just shave my head. As for Darcy, I am on the first day of a weeks leave, and the devil has worn me out allready, she just runs and runs like a bloody whippet..............just looking at a Dremel for doing her nails...and probably my eyebrows..any suggestions are they worth buying...


----------



## hobbsy1010

Depends on how thick your eyebrows are regarding the dremell 

With regards to the Darcy 's nails.......

I wouldn't know, I get Jo (wife) to cut mine and the dogs!!!!!

Lovely Wife  

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010

I've got a dremell but never used it on our two.

Like I said Jo cut's their nails, I just lay across them and hold them down!!!

We all get a treat afterwards 

Hobbsy


----------



## chrispycrunch

This video is one of the biggest reasons I decided to get a Vizsla as well. I actually stumbled across the breed on a mountain biking forum last year.....and after doing a lot of reading and research, I was pretty much sold. I did a lot of research and met with some similar breeds, but none of them put a smile on my face or fit my needs/requirements like the 2 Vizsla I got to spend some time with last summer.

I don't mention my mountain biking and hiking motivation too much because some seem to frown upon owning a V unless you hunt, but I really wouldn't let that discourage you. If you've done your research, know what you're getting yourself into, and can provide your V with a life that will fulfill his need to run, love, cuddle, think, run, and run......then I say go for it. 

Amazing athlete............................check
Crazy smart..................................check
Best friend you could ask for........check
Ridiculously goofy.........................check
Not too hard on the eyes.............check


----------



## hobbsy1010

Trekking, they just love.......

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-MQkWKDK/0/XL/i-MQkWKDK-XL.jpg

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-pXMsqrh/0/XL/i-pXMsqrh-XL.jpg

Hobbsy


----------



## chrispycrunch

I saw that photo the other day.... It's beautiful.

As a photographer, I seriously can't wait to take my V on adventures and have a new subject for my photos. I've been considering starting up another photo-a-day project just to document my boy growing up.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Photo a day sounds good to me Chris, can never have enough in my opinion 

Hobbsy


----------



## chrispycrunch

It's just a LOTTTTTTTTT of work.....on top of what I know will already be a LOTTTTTTT of work.......

I have already completed one photo-a-day project, and it basically consumed my life for a whole year. I even got a tattoo to commemorate what a big deal it was to me......considering I was the only person that finished the project out of the 7 people I rounded up to do it with me. (There is quite a bit more to the story than that......but I'll spare you).

Haha. I am single, and live on my own....so raising a V puppy is going to be quite the challenge. My parents have offered to help out a little bit, but we'll see if they follow through with it when the time comes. Haha. I plan to take a couple of weeks off (one at the very least) when my boy shows up at the end of May. I'm hoping I can even talk my boss into working from home for a month or so or letting me bring my pup to work.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Yeah, it's not until you step back and think about the photo a day project that the logistics of it really dawn on you, hats off to you for completing such a task. 
But hold on, that's nothing to the task you have set yourself that's in front of you!!!!
I bet you can't wait for the arrival of your 'new boy' (names???)
Trekking, hunting, showing whatever you end up doing with your V, trust me they are so different to other breeds, they are special, so enjoy every minute. 
Take plenty of photo's, even if you don't take one every day.
Try and get your boss 'onside', could make your life a bit easier especially during the early months 
Enjoy, engage in the forum however dumb the questions may seem at the time.
Ooh yeah welcome to 'the club'

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-ftBvvrT/0/L/i-ftBvvrT-L.jpg



Hobbsy


----------



## chrispycrunch

hobbsy1010 said:


> Yeah, it's not until you step back and think about the photo a day project that the logistics of it really dawn on you, hats off to you for completing such a task.
> But hold on, that's nothing to the task you have set yourself that's in front of you!!!!
> I bet you can't wait for the arrival of your 'new boy' (names???)
> Trekking, hunting, showing whatever you end up doing with your V, trust me they are so different to other breeds, they are special, so enjoy every minute.
> Take plenty of photo's, even if you don't take one every day.
> Try and get your boss 'onside', could make your life a bit easier especially during the early months
> Enjoy, engage in the forum however dumb the questions may seem at the time.
> Ooh yeah welcome to 'the club'
> 
> Hobbsy


I know I'm in for a wild ride. I'm excited and terrified all at the same time.

I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of Wiley (top name on my list at the moment). I get to pick him up May 25 or 26.

I'm right in the middle of a huge project at work right now, so the idea of taking time off probably won't be well-received......but he's known about this since last July when I put my deposit down on a pup. My office is pretty dog-friendly.....so we'll see what happens. The owners bring their dogs into the office every day. That's a bit different, but I'm sure they'd cut me some slack during the most demanding portion of the puppy months as long as my work doesn't suffer.


----------



## TAIsMom

Seriously, WHERE do you get that dog backpack!!!!! It looks like everything I've ever looked for.


----------



## chrispycrunch

Looks like a Ruffwear Singletrak, just in a different color.

http://www.ruffwear.com/Singletrak-Pack?sc=2&category=13

PS. Hobbsy, your V is BEAUTIFUL. I love the shape of his head/muzzle. I'm hoping that's what my pup turns out to look like. Based on what the sire and dam look like, I think I'll be in luck.


Edit..... Looks like the color is called Dry River Brown, but it's been discontinued. I'm sure you could find one somewhere if you looked hard enough


----------



## hobbsy1010

Hi Chris,
Thanks for your kind words regarding our boy Brook 
I'm sure your choice of pup will be great, seems like you've done your research well and this will stand you in good stead when your time comes to choose 

Taismon, Chrispycrunch was right this pack is now discontinued in Dry River Brown by Ruffwear.
Ruffwear of America have now redesigned the pack as Chrisycrunch shows in his post.

It's always handy I suppose when your wife has her own business selling this stuff 


Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010

I'm liking WILEY.....


----------

